
Using Gambit-C Scheme to Create Small, Efficient Native Applications - ColinWright
http://www.devx.com/print/opensource/Article/42778
======
kristianp
Results 1-10 of 19 for gambit native:

Using Gambit-C Scheme to Create Small, Efficient Native Applications
(devx.com)

2 points by b-man 2 years ago | 12 comments | cached

Using Gambit-C Scheme to Create Small, Efficient Native Applications
(devx.com)

2 points by ColinWright 1 year ago | 0 comments | cached

Using Gambit-C Scheme to Create Small, Efficient Native Applications (2009)
(devx.com)

5 points by ColinWright 2 months ago | 1 comments | cached

~~~
ColinWright
Hah - auto-hoist, petard-wise. I hadn't realised I'd submitted this - I
would've deleted it had I noticed sooner.

Never mind - if people like it it will float, if not it will sink. Thanks for
the heads-up - I'll remember not to post from my mobile - HNSearch doesn't
work on that, so I couldn't check.

~~~
muyuu
I had missed it and I think it's a nice piece.

------
mark_l_watson
I wrote that article four years ago. I hope it is still accurate re: the
current Gambit Scheme. And, yeah, Gambit is pretty much awesome if your
application does not need a lot of third part libraries.

~~~
ColinWright
Do you want to know about typos? More than once you type "I" when you mean
"i", for example. There may be more, but I just noticed those.

    
    
      Here, I and j are local variables that are
      defined only inside of the let statement.

